# Robert Mueller awarded Recognition in 2011 to Sex Trafficker CEO Carl Ferrer of " Backpage "



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

*You just can't make this shit up.......*

*Robert Mueller is as Filthy as they come.....He should be in JAIL !*





*




*

*Founder & CEO of Sex-Trafficking Site BackPage.com Worked For FBI; Robert Mueller Honored Convicted Human Trafficker With FBI Award*

Posted on April 13, 2018 by Investigative Bureau 

As FBI Director, Robert Mueller awarded BackPage.com CEO Carl Ferrer recognition from the Justice Department and FBI for working in an investigative capacity to assist the FBI.

That award was bestowed on Ferrer and specifically Backpage,com by the FBI in 2011. Mueller, director at the time, signed the award. The citation may have also included a cash reward, FBI sources said.


Ironic especially since Ferrer — previously charged criminally for pimping — was arrested by the FBI last week and plead out to sweeping criminal charges on Thursday.

Last week the FBI seized the embattled BackPage.com website, the Justice Department alleging its founders and employees — including Ferrer — helped traffic underage sex victims, as well launder millions of dollars among other federal charges.

“For far too long, Backpage.com existed as the dominant marketplace for illicit commercial sex, a place where sex traffickers frequently advertised children and adults alike,” U.S. Attorney General Jeff Sessions said Thursday. “But this illegality stops right now.”

Sessions harsh statement came after Ferrer pleaded guilty to state and federal charges of conspiracy, money laundering and more. Ferrer likewise agreed to testify in ongoing prosecutions against other Backpage.com owners who are fighting the charges, authorities said.

But it is not the first time Ferrer has agreed to work as a rat for the FBI concerning BackPage.com’s operations. Mueller’s FBI award lists Ferrer as BackPage.com Vice President.

Issued in May 2011, Mueller’s FBI award to Ferrer reads:

“For your outstanding cooperation and assistance in connection with an investigation of great importance. The FBI’s ability to carry out its investigative responsibilities to the American people has been greatly enhanced through your help, and you can be very proud of your valuable contribution to the success achieved.”

Signed " Robert Mueller III "








*Ferrer’s award from the FBI’s Mueller*

Was Ferrer working as a confidential informant for the FBI? It is quite possible. If so, why did it take the FBI so long to close the web site, especially if it was in the business of harming and sexually exploiting children?

FBI officials reached late Thursday said it was possible Ferrer was recognized by the FBI for assisting with additional investigations depending on the working agreement between BackPage.com, Ferrer and the Bureau.

*Did James Comey’s FBI work with BackPage.com too after Mueller?*

Federal prosecutors say that Backpage brought in a half-billion dollars since it began in 2004, mostly through prominent risque advertising for escorts and massages, among other services and some goods for sale. Authorities allege the site was often used to traffic underage victims, while company officials said they tried to scrub the website of such ads.

Ferrer will serve no more than five years in prison under a California agreement in which he pleaded guilty to one count of conspiracy and three counts of money laundering in California. Also Thursday, Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton announced the company pleaded guilty to human trafficking. o make the company’s data available to law enforcement as investigations and prosecutions continue. The guilty pleas are the latest in a cascade of developments



in the last week against the company founded by the former owners of the Village Voice in New York City, Michael Lacey, 69, and James Larkin, 68.

Ferrer could face up to five years in prison and a $250,000 fine in the federal case in Arizona, while Backpage.com could face a maximum fine of $500,000 for its money laundering conspiracy plea in the Arizona case.


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Interesting and disturbing, if true.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Nothing fake about that information....nor is his relationship to the Uranium One Scandal....

*Robert Mueller is a Dirt Bag Dirty Cop......*
*His lead Lawyer Andrew Weissman is on a roll for *
*being the most corrupt Prosecutor of the Decade..... *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You just can't make this shit up.......*
> 
> *Robert Mueller is as Filthy as they come.....He should be in JAIL !*
> 
> ...


No wonder the meddlers got through so easily despite Romney's warnings.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

*Robert Mueller is in DEEP Shit !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

*This is how bad the Liberal Media is.....*

*The picture below is supposed to depict Robert Mueller on the left and Donald Trump on the right.*
*Both supposedly taken in 1964....Well ...the one on the right is Donald Trump and is Valid !*
*The one on the Left is FAKE !*







*Absolutely FAKE !*

*And NO MSM outlet has come out and apologized for the misrepresentation ...NONE !*
*And Robert Mueller has just rode the coat tails of the LIE, never *
*once coming out and dispelling the LIE !*



*




*

*Is This a Real Photograph of Robert Mueller in Vietnam?
Although Robert Mueller is a Vietnam veteran, a viral photograph doesn't 
actually show the former FBI director during the war. 

CLAIM
A photograph shows Robert Mueller in Vietnam in 1969.

RATING
  False 
ORIGIN
As speculation heated up in late 2017 that President Donald Trump was going to fire special counsel Robert Mueller from his position leading the investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 United States elections, Internet users started sharing memes claiming to compare the men’s integrity. For instance, an image purportedly showing Robert Mueller serving in the Vietnam War (left) was frequently shared next to photographs of Donald Trump (right), who received multiple deferments exempting him from the draft:

he image of President Trump is real. According to Business Insider, it was taken from the New York Military Academy’s 1964 yearbook and showed Trump with (not pictured) “his fellow intramural bowling team staffers.” The photograph purportedly showing Mueller, however, doesn’t actually show the former FBI Director during the war.

Robert Mueller truly did serve in the Vietnam War, where his distinguished service as a Marine earned a Bronze Star, the Purple Heart and other decorations. A 2001 profile from Time Magazinereported that Mueller joined the Marines in 1968 and served as the Commander of a rifle platoon of the 3rd Marine Division:


In 1968, while others of his generation were attempting to avoid the draft, Mueller enlisted in the Marine Corps. After officer candidate school, Army Ranger School and Army jump school, he shipped out to Vietnam, where he commanded a rifle platoon. Toward the end of his tour he became aide-de-camp to the commanding general of the Third Marine Division. He was awarded the Bronze Star, the Purple Heart, two Navy Commendation Medals and the Vietnamese Cross of Gallantry.

Military.com provided some more information about Mueller’s service:

What was even stranger — he didn’t curse, at least in front of them — and that was decidedly uncommon for a Marine. They also said that he was “solid,” and knew how to listen. And they also liked that he was a “Mustang” — he had enlisted out of Princeton and gone through Paris Island boot camp just like them, and then through Officer Candidate School.

Mueller would earn the Bronze Star, the Purple Heart and the Vietnamese Cross of Gallantry in his time in Vietnam. The citation for his Bronze Star said that during an attack on his rifle platoon, “2nd Lt. Mueller fearlessly moved from one position to another, directing the accurate counter fire of his men and shouting words of encouragement to them.”

During the firefight on Dec. 11, 1968, Mueller “personally led a fire team across the fire-swept terrain to recover a mortally wounded Marine who had fallen in a position forward of the friendly lines,” the citation said.

Mueller certainly served in the Vietnam War. However, he is not the man featured in this photograph. This image actually shows Ed Episcopo, a Vietnam veteran who served in the 25th Infantry Division. The photograph was included in a Flickr album documenting Episcopo’s time in Vietnam. All of the photographs were taken on a “$12 Kodak Instamatic cartridge camera,” in his words, before being scanned and processed with modern software:

Episcopo confirmed to us that he was the soldier in the photograph:

Yes, the soldier in the photo is me. I was 19 years old and I was serving with the 25th Infantry Division in Vietnam. I had just returned from a night ambush patrol. I probably just handed my $12 Instamatic film camera to a squad member to take the photo. My family was always asking me to send photos.

Observant viewers may had already determined that the man in the photograph was not Mueller by noting the rank insignia on his uniform. The pictured soldier has a single chevron and rocker on his left sleeve, indicating the Army rank of private first class (PFC). Mueller, on the other hand, was a commissioned Marine officer who served as second lieutenant leading a rifle platoon. Although we have not been able to find any pictures of Mueller during his time in Vietnam, he was likely wearing a single bar on his collar.


The MSM loves to tout Robert Mueller's Vietnam experience, the same MSM that took pictures of 1960's protestors
spitting on returning soldiers, the same MSM that NEVER called out Hanoi Jane or Lying Swift Boat John Kerry !

*


----------

